# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre sur le GRID Control

## duc@ti

Bonjour, 

Je recherche un bon livre sur le GRID CONTROL qui explique comment l'implmenter dans un environnement de production complexe avec diffrentes version d'OS et de base etc... 
j'ai vu qu'il existe celui-ci : 
Oracle Enterprise Manager 10g Grid Control Implmentation Guide
Avez-vous un retour sur ce livre ventuellement ou un autre livre  me conseiller svp ? 
Merci de vos retours,
 :;):

----------


## Pomalaix

Bonjour

Ce bouquin fait partie de ma bibliothque ; j'essayerai d'y rejeter un oeil ce week end pour vous confirmer l'avis positif qu'un bref feuilletage m'avait laiss.

----------


## Pomalaix

Je n'en ai toujours pas fait une lecture approfondie, mais j'avais trouv les rponses aux quelques questions que je m'tais poses.

Donc je n'ai pas de rticences  le conseiller.

----------


## duc@ti

Merci pour l'info. Je passe la commande 
 ::lol::

----------

